# epson stylus sx510w & mavbook pro (tiger)



## 65trombones (Jan 28, 2011)

I have recently purchased an Epson SX510W all in one wireless printer/scanner etc & I've got it connected via a Netgear DG 834g router. I have 4 windows laptops (2 xp & 2 win 7) and a macbook pro running Tiger OS. 
The printer works seamlessly with all of the window laptops and will scan documents to the mac, however when I attempt to print from the mac I get a 'communication error' window and the options to delete or stop the job.
Can anyone advie as to what I should do. I have deleted & re installed the supplied software but this has made no difference.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try removing the printer from the Print & Fax system preference panel and than re-add the printer.

Is this printer connecting using Bonjour, or LPD protocol? (over wifi I understand)


----------



## 65trombones (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi there, 

Thanks for your help. I've tried deleting & re adding the printer, I've also deleted & re installed the software again. The printer was connected via bonjour & I've also tried to connect it as an IP printer but I still get the same message. My feeling is that there is some form of firewall or file blocking software stopping the mac & printer communicating properly as it will print when connected via a USB cable. However I haven't installed any firewall type software & I don't know where to look to see if there is a default apple supplied firewall


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

OS X does have a built in firewall software. It's located in System Preferences -> Security


----------

